# How to get logo in centre of tshirt



## tanyabishop (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi I am new to all this so I apologise if this is in the incorrect forum to post on.


A few days ago I was searching on how I can get the central point on a tshirt and it came up with a ruler that looked a bit like a cross (sorry for the rubbish description)
Can anyone please let me know what it is called?


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

tanyabishop said:


> Hi I am new to all this so I apologise if this is in the incorrect forum to post on.
> 
> 
> A few days ago I was searching on how I can get the central point on a tshirt and it came up with a ruler that looked a bit like a cross (sorry for the rubbish description)
> Can anyone please let me know what it is called?


There are many ways to accomplish this, but what is most important is what method you are using for printing which can lead to determining what you would need to do. I know the tool you are referring to as I recall seeing it years ago on the market when I started.
All printing method work based off a platen. No rulers or guidlines are needed just much practice. T squares, rulers and more are tools that can be used for those who prefer to use them without experience. 

If you browse through these heat transfer vendors i'm sure most carry it, as I recall that's what it was for. With a small amount of time you can research and study on the different methods printers use to achieve this. If I had to sum it up, there really is no answer as all for myself would vary accordingly to design, shirt size, and also there is a standard for all. It's worth looking into if you plan on doing this repeatedly and for years to come in the future.


----------



## tanyabishop (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you for your help


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

tanyabishop said:


> Thank you for your help


No problem, have a great day


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

tanyabishop said:


> ...a ruler that looked a bit like a cross...


Tee Square It?


----------



## tanyabishop (Apr 18, 2016)

mtnview that is perfect just what im looking for


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

And there it goes, thanks John. 

Do you use the tool yourself John?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

williekid said:


> Do you use the tool yourself John?


I have never used one. I have gotten pretty good at eyeballing the center. In the beginning (and I still do sometimes for 2X or larger) I would fold the shirt in half and press a center mark on the shirt.


----------



## DesignShack (Apr 18, 2016)

We use a different method, although slower it works for us. For Vinyl a T-square would be the way to go, but on screen printing we fold the shirt in half and put a little chalk dot at the collar and the bottom of the shirt. We had issues on our first run where a few of the shirts, while centered, the print was slightly angled. We are extremely small time so we have the additional time to mark each shirt.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Mtnview said:


> I have never used one. I have gotten pretty good at eyeballing the center. In the beginning (and I still do sometimes for 2X or larger) I would fold the shirt in half and press a center mark on the shirt.


Figured you didn't. It's just another product they try to sell you on the market. In my opinion.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

DesignShack said:


> We use a different method, although slower it works for us. For Vinyl a T-square would be the way to go, but on screen printing we fold the shirt in half and put a little chalk dot at the collar and the bottom of the shirt. We had issues on our first run where a few of the shirts, while centered, the print was slightly angled. We are extremely small time so we have the additional time to mark each shirt.


That is also un-neccessary. It's really not that hard no matter what you are printing just saying.


----------



## Godma (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm really impressed by those who say it's so easy to do and they can just eyeball it perfectly every time...because I am going bonkers trying to get **** straight. I've tried eyeballing and pressing a centre-line and the tee square it...each only works for a certain type of design and/or size of shirt. Small shirts and some designs are pretty easy to eyeball. And then Using a tee square it or ruler to double check. 

Unfortunately, most shirts I'm printing are on XL and 2XL's and the transfer is a single line of text. The shirts are too big to eyeball, and more than half the time the collar is not centered nor does it hang perfectly when folded in half and centre pressed. And the Tee Square it is too big for my press. Thank God I'm not that popular yet because if I were I don't know how I'd get anything printed efficiently. Grrr


----------

